# constant chattering



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

my new male mouse seems to constantly be chattering he did not do this when we first picked him up but now does nothing else he is lively etc but never stops constant chattering, is this normal behaviour or could this be something wrong. I may add he is right next to another male mouse but when they meet on neutral ground he still chatters none stop.

any help is much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I have some mice that chatter a lot especially when i handle them ... they seem really happy to see me ....  i guess its like a cat purring


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

While yes, you do get talkative mice, constant chattering in my books is not a good thing and often sign of a URI


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

hmmm , i hope its not as i only got him today but after getting him i have noticed his left eye seems smaller and partially closed, after looking into this it could be down to bedding etc but i have cleansed with warm water, what am i best doing from here?

thanks


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Sounds to me as if he is developing a respiratory infection which needs to be treated asap, the closing of one eye may indicate a cold or allergic reaction to bedding etc.

Baytril only available through veterinary prescription seems the most common medication for respiratory infections, keep bathing the eye as you are doing for atleast 5 days after the symptoms have disappeared to prevent reoccurance.

Other than that keeping him quiet and warm 70-75 F is all that I can think of at this hour.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Is the eye closing problem a symptom of uri also?

Just checked up on him he is still active but still doing the chatting


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

It could be a symptom of a bacterial based infection, as a URI is. He may seem fine for now, but he could get dramatically worse, he won't get better without meds.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

I have taken a video to show all the issues, he isnt chattering all the time now but still 90% of the time!










http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u44 ... 233FF7.mp4

Thanks


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

After seeing the short video I am certain it is a respiratory infection and requires medication sooner than later.

Incresed humidity will help the mouse in relieving the mucous build up but will also increase the population of bacteria if adequate ventilation is not also provided. (I have found air within the cage replaced 5-6 times hourly at a temp of 75F humidity at 55 per cent given best results so far for RI`s but still need to adjust levels again on any future mice I have with RI`s in addition to Baytril)


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

That snuffling in between the chitter, says for sure it's a problem.  I had a couple 'talkers' (out of many many mice, it's rare), and the chitter was clear, not congested as his is, and changed in pitch, like a conversation or question, nor was it constant.

My guess is URI and/or the bacterial myco that they say all mice/rats have, flaring up. Especially if you are using the same bedding he came from. Carefresh, the grey stuff, has been noted for causing some allergies, due to dust. I assume you've tried changing from whatever bedding you're using to a lower/no dust non-wood bedding?

If after a 10 day run of antibiotics, with no improvement, trying cooked rice for a bit, as the only feed he gets, to see if it's a food allergy? I have a couple mice now that are allergic to even aspen wood, and one showed that same sound within 30 mins of being on the wood, just FYI. (Thankfully it was a play area, not the bedding I already had in their regular cage, and he right away went back to no problems. Whew.)

Both RI (respiratory infection) and mycoplasma can be stopped or helped with a 10 day treatment of Baytril. When you treat him, you need to treat the other mice who have shared the same room, air system, or handling, as him. This is why observing quarantine is usually stressed so much. (Different air spaces, different clothing/washing hands really well, nothing used near him used elsewhere, etc. for about 3-4 weeks). It would be much simpler, and less expensive, if it was only the one mouse who was exposed. (Just keep that in mind for next time.)

Most vets will not proscribe Baytril without seeing the mice. As in, all the mice that need treatment. There are places online that may carry it, but might not get it to you fast enough for him. He sounds like he needs it right away. Once you start using it, do NOT stop for a full ten days, even if it seems like things are better.

I personally wouldn't add it to the water, I would scruff, and squirt the dose inside the mouth. It's faster, and easier, then it sounds. It's also more of a sure thing that the full dose was ingested. Ben-bac, or similar, would be good to provide to all mice after the 10 days.

Good luck,
Zanne


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

I cant stresst how grateful i am to you all for all your help and advice! It is very much appreciated, i will deffo try the baytril. I must add that about 1 hour ago he stopped all the chattering and is no longer doing it at all! Seems really odd!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

That is definitely a URI and not a mild one either. A healthy mouse shouldn't make noises like that at all. It's also worth discussing antirobe with the vet instead of baytril. Baytril is wide spectrum and often doesn't work on mice with URIs, but some have had success with antirobe.


----------

